# 180 gal 4x3x2 FwoGiZ Living room display vivarium journal



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys, 
I decided to make the first part of the journal, a video.
If you prefer pictures and more writing lemme know ;P

I am extremely excited to start this project and this will be my nicest/biggest vivarium as of now. I have been trying out several different techniques and methods and those are what I came up with. First time building a vivarium with a sump too.
Let's see how this goes!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5JsivPA1FY

Multispecies info: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/173258-multispecies-reference-page.html


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

I like the videos style but you have to turn it so it records in landscape. Are you going to build it in the shop or in its permeant location.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes indeed... I am not good with those toys... I definitely need to turn the cam sideways haha sorry about that!
I am going to build in the shop, then I have to flip it 90degrees to move it around...
then I'll plant it in the living room


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok I forgot to make it landscape style haha... next one will be fine I swear 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ5AObrDnd0

I also put a picture of those agate stone slices and quartz I could use for more glitters bling bling in there! 



Then this is what I am going to try and reproduce for the fake rocks that are going to be in the pond. Not sure what substrat to use for the aquatic part... fluorite? I'll have to read on that as as it is now, I have only ever done 1 aquarium with plants sooo.... 


If you have any questions, feel free to ask!
Have a good one


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll advocate for fluorite black…just make sure you wash it. And when you're done washing it, wash it again. And then wash it one more time. The only (obvious) drawback to it is that it makes the water cloudy (clay based and very dusty). It gives the substrate layer a nice, clean look IMO. It is in both of my fish tanks and in my auratus tank.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Alexmenke92 said:


> I'll advocate for fluorite black…just make sure you wash it. And when you're done washing it, wash it again. And then wash it one more time. The only (obvious) drawback to it is that it makes the water cloudy (clay based and very dusty). It gives the substrate layer a nice, clean look IMO. It is in both of my fish tanks and in my auratus tank.


yeah as you'll see in this next video, I'm leaning toward a kinda pirate/treasure box theme vivarium. I'll put LEDs in the skull, the stream and the pond! I want glittering rocks in the stream bed ! So fluorite black might look pretty good and on top of that it is good for the plants and fishes, right?

so this is just a small clip of where about each pieces of cork, driftwoods, and that skull are going to be. I am wondering if it isn't going to be a bit too much along with the kinda streammt
my goal is to create different "rooms" in the viv so that all the animals won't always see each others! but I gotta remember that I will also have to put plants in there 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9rnR-_qxGo

next video is going to be the skeleton of the fake rocks and maybe more!
air duct, stream bed are next!
Anyways, comments always welcomed!
Cheers


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah it is a decent bedding for plants (there are definitely better, but aquatically I think (IMO) that it does fantastically with grow rate. Above water it is just okay. I have fluorite scattered throughout the Viv because I like the clean, black look. Looks like you're doing well with things..sounds exciting!


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I am going to be using a home made similar to ABG mix for the substrat.

Here's a quick preview of what the fake rocks will looks like, and what's to come.

Another update to come real soon!
Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC6mvmdf3Ak


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Part 4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5eXBar8cbc


Here's a headsup for next video 
I just ordered some of that!
250 Carat MIX LOT COA Natural Faceted Loose Gemstones Mixed Gems Wholesale GEM | eBay
along with xmas LEDs!


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

PART 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngI5vhqespU


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

It's been a while!! I been extremely busy with the backyard.. brand new pool and patio!
This build will be done no later than Sept-Oct tho! So I will keep you guys updated 
Here is a small update.. then it might take a while til I make another one!! Sorry!

PART 6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0PJ3cRPeEw


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow I just looked at this and I haven't made an update in a long time... backgrounds, riverbed, air circulation system and pond area are almost all finished!!!
Need to work on glass top, cabinet and sump now!
I'll try and make a video in the next couple days!
This vivarium will be up and running before winter


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Let's call it part 6-7-8!! 

FwoGiZ Part 6-7-8.. - YouTube


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

I think it is on the verge of being cruel to have live animals in there amongst all un-natural stuff.

Wouldn't it be better to just keep it as a light/crystal/dead skull/glittering installation instead of incorporating live animals?


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

mitcholito said:


> I think it is on the verge of being cruel to have live animals in there amongst all un-natural stuff.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to just keep it as a light/crystal/dead skull/glittering installation instead of incorporating live animals?


ya I never thought about this eh... maybe the frogs might be scared of that skull or maybe they'll get all trippy and start doing LSD when they see all those glittering gemstones... or worst.. becoming pirates (that would be awesome)!
ya man this is totally cruel, prolly about the same as cutting your dog's balls so he never fully becomes an adult, or cutting his ears and tail... or your cat's phalanges.

I am trying real hard to understand your point of view and as you can see for the above reasons and more, I fail to.
Are you suggesting the frogs will actually figure out they're being captive because of a bit more flashy tank?

tossing 2 grand on a "light/crystal/dead skull/glittering installation" would be kinda overkill wouldn't it... well this will be an experience I guess!
Obviously all the animals are already in other tanks in my frog room.. I know their behavior really well and am monitoring em as good as I can and if any of em are acting weird once in there, well I'll automatically blame LSD and move em back to their original tank! No worries.. no frogs will get hurt


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Part 9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW9b_xx3jgc


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

So one of the biggest dilemma I've had while working on this one project definitely is the lid... because there are no cross braces (it has euro bracing instead), it will be real hard for me to incorporate a lid with all the requirement that I need, which are;
4ft by 3ft
2x 48in LED lighting fixtures
2x 10in basking spots
needs mesh for UV + air exchange
at least 3 holes for nozzles
possibly another much bigger hole if fogger output doesn't work like intended (didn't have the chance to test it yet)
also need lids that I can easyly open and close... can't be too big if not geckos will get out

with all of this in mind, basically I have to build some kindo cross braces so I thought about glass, acrylic, polycarb but I think wood might actually be my best bet...
I am thinking about making a frame out of wood, drylok it and make sure it fit snug and sit on top of the euro bracing... place a silicon bead along where the lids will sit on, attach the plastic hinges somehow to the wood, and have the mesh frame sit on the wooden frame too.
Here' a pic of what I am talking about... 
Tell me what you guys think!! Basically making sure that HUGE frame fit tight would be the hard part...!


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Shots of the gemstone riverbed

















The real gemstones that are gonna be in the chest 









A stack of pieces of wood that I am gonna pick from!









I started putting abg mix around, and planted fake mushrooms

Getting there!


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh god I haven't done an update in so long... vivarium is pretty much all finished heheh
I guess I wasn't doing videos anymore because of the almost total lack of interest;p maybe you guys don't like videos or my french accent or... hmm maybe something else.
Oh well.. I put all the animals in there yesterday... 5 mins later my frogs were calling, courting and doing their sexy thing all over the place I couldn't believe it!!! The geckos are VERY shy as it is but I am sure they'll get better. One of the gecko was VERY bold and unstressed... with a tiny bit of training I am sure he'd hop on my finger to get fed so I don't think this guy will have an issue feeling at home in this giant vivarium!


I also been having issues with cycling my sump... basically water was way too acidic and apparently I have so much algea on the riverbed that it's acting as a MUCH better filter than any sump could ever be so in the end, it's all good except it looks ugly... but hey it's eliminating everything... no nitrate left! I made a 90% water change yesterday so I am letting water get to the right temperature and putting in the fish tonight; guppies, platys, otos... eventually get ghost shrimps or maybe cherrys



I am pretty happy how the whole lid thing turned out! The only thing left is to finish the stand but that will wait hehe...
I will make a final video real soon I guess. Will also post pics... ALL flaming will be ignored... NO I am not gonna let ANY mutt eggs hatch... as soon as I start having good eggs, the mints and the yellow will be moved back to their original tank, and will scrap all eggs then breed the orange black foot all by themselves!



I am quite excited bout this project coming to an end! Can finally just enjoy watching the live action!!!


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

I like it! There's a lot going on in there. How about some more pics full view, side view and top down? I didn't read or didn't see, what type of frogs?


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice choice! You're gonna get flack about the unholy mixing of two color morphs but i like it. Im going to be getting mints as soon as im done with my build. Is there going to be anything in the pond or mote? The treasure needs a guard.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Ya pirahnnas will be guarding the treasure which is all real gemstones btw... 
No jk ahha guppies platties and otos for now.. eventually ghost shrimps maybe


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes I know for one fact lotso people are ignoring this thread cause they're against the whole mixing thing but reality, is the main arguments is about crossbreeding so I mean... if I don't keep any eggs what's the problem right?
Health wise, I think I have acquired enough experience to eliminate all the risks that I can control so I am seeing it as a mere challenge and that's where I am at now. I have built around 50 vivariums and kept several dif types of animals as I have been running a refuge for around 7years...
I'll try make a video very soon


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpa-hqmSxCY


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

So I started putting more and more videos on one of my youtube channel for those that it interests...
Meanwhile, you HAVE to watch this one.. As I am feeding the crowd with my friends watching, that gecko literally jumped in the middle of all of those frogs feasting in circle!
That's when I picked up the camera and this is what happened!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2w1kT_Y484&feature=youtu.be

So far, so good for the whole mixing experiment... after only two weeks, both the frogs and the geckos have layed eggs... obviously the eggs won't be kept as I am thinking they're from my yellow male and an orange blackfoot female but they'll be my test subjects since this is literally my first breeding experience... yes even after all those years in the hobby, and decades reading about them!


----------

